# [Review] test the best - Thermalright Archon



## Icke&Er (28. Dezember 2010)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​ 
*Thermalright ist seit Jahren fest verankert mit dem Bereich Luftkühlung und zeichnet sich durch exzellente Kühler aus. Einen neuen Angriff startet Thermalright mit dem Archon, aber wird der Kühler die oft hitzköpfigen CPUs in den Griff bekommen? Diese Frage werde ich in meinem Review versuchen zu klären.*​ 



*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Es handelt sich in diesem Review um ein interaktives Verzeichnis, welches das schnellere navigieren ermöglicht. Durch anklicken des gewünschten Menüpunktes gelangt man direkt dorthin.​

*Einleitung* 
*Verpackung & Lieferumfang* 
*Erste Impressionen* 
*Spezifikationen* 
*Monatge* 
*...........Intel Systeme* 
*...........AMD Systeme* 
*Kühlleistung* 
*................Testsystem* 
*................Silent Modus* 
*................Standartlüfter*
*................2x 140mm Lüfter* 
*Vorher-Nachher* 
*.....................Testsystem* 
*.....................Kühler im Detailvergleich* 
*.....................Auswertung* 
*Fazit* 
*Links *​ 
​*Einleitung*
Zu Beginn möchte ich mich ganz herzlich bei Thermalright und PC-Cooling für die Bereitstellung des Testmusters bedanken. Thermalright hat in Zusammenarbeit mit PC-Cooling eine große Testaktion für die PCGH-Mitglieder auf die Beine gestellt und 24 Testmuster für Lesertests an die Community verschickt 
Mehr Informationen gibt es hier! 


​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*
Thermalright schickt den Archon mit dem standartmäßigen braun-beigen Karton ins Rennen, wie alle anderen Kühler auch. Die Verpackung wird sehr dezent gehalten und verrät noch nichts über sein Innenleben. Es wurde kein Sichfenster verbaut und man nimmt Abstand von jeglichen Werbebannern. Die Oberseite der Verpackung weist nur das Thermalright Logo und den obligatorischen Firmennamen auf. Die Rechte und Linke Kartonseite wurden mit dem Namen des Kühlers, in unserem Falle Archon, beschriftet. Die Außenverpackung sagt noch nichts über den Inhalt des Kühlers aus oder kündigt Features an. Thermalright setzt hier auf eine Art Überraschungseffekt. Ich persönlich finde das Designe gut, da man nicht gleich von tausend bunten Bildern oder den ganzen Features überflutet wird.
Hat man nun allen Mut zusammengenommen und riskiert einen Blick ins Innere, fällt einem sofort die gute Auspolsterung der Verpackung auf. Thermalright setzt alles daran, dass der Kühler unbeschadet zum Verbraucher gelangt. Die Wände sind großzügig mit Polstermatten ausgefüllt und auch die Zwischenräume, zwischen dem Zubehör und dem Kühler selbst, bieten keinen Möglichkeit für Transportschäden. Das Zubehör ist extra in einen kleinen seperaten Karton verpackt und in der oberen Hälfte untergebracht. Darunter befindet sich der Lüfter und der Archon selbst. Alles natürlich extra eingeschweißt. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Nachdem man den Archon aus der Verpackung befreit hat, wird es Zeit einen Blick auf das Zubehör zu werfen. Der Archon bringt eine Fülle von Zubehör mit und macht ihn durch Halterungen für alle zurzeit gängigen Sockel zu einem Allrounder. Von 775 über 1366 bis hin zu AM3 ist alles vorhanden und seperat in einzeln eingeschweißten Tüten verpackt. Zum Zubehör zählt auch ein 140mm Lüfter von Thermalright, welcher aus der TY Serie entspringt. Desweiteren befinden sich Produktbeschreibungen und Montageanleitungen in verschiedenen Sparchen im Zubehörkarton. Wer denkt, dass war nun schon alles, hat sich geschnitten. Thermalright legt auch einen Sticker, Montagewerkzeug, Lüfterklemmen, Antivibrationsmaterial und eine Tube Wämeleitpase hinzu. Bei dieser deftigen Lieferausstattung können sich einige ander Kühlerhersteller ruhig eine Scheibe abschneiden.
Um die Übersichtlichkeit des Threads zu bewahren, befinden sich die Fotos zum Lieferumfang im spoiler!​ 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Erste Impressionen *
Der Thermalright Archon ist komplett in Silber gehalten und weist keine Verziehrungen oder ander Verschnörkelungen auf. Bei diesem Thema hält sich Thermalright eher zurück. Lediglich der 140mm Lüfter kann ein Farbakzent setzen. Der Rahmen des Lüfters ist in einem Oliv-Grün Ton gehalten und der Rotor ist blau-grau designed. Dies setzt einen farblich schön Akzent zum Archon. Das Lüfterkabel wurde mit einem schwarzem Sleeve versehen und steht somit total im Trend. Das Sleeve verleiht einen hochwertigen Eindruck und passt sehr gut in das Gesamtbild. Der Kühler selber ist recht hoch gebaut und relativ dünn. Thermalright hat nicht auf ein Würfendesigne zurückgegriffen, wie z.B. Scythe bei der Mugen Reihe. Somit bietet der Lüfter aber genug Platz für zwei 140mm Lüfter welche sich über die 4 Lüfterklemmen an der Vorder- und Rückseite befestigen lassen. Die Lamellen des Kühler sind recht eng aneinander angeordnet, um so viel wie möglich an Oberfläche zu gewinnen. Thermalright hat bei dem Archon 50 Schichten an Lamellen verbaut. Diese Lamellenschichten werden von insgesamt 12 Heatpipes, welche sich in zwei 6er Gruppen aufteilen, durchzogen. Auf der rechten Seite befindet sich eine 6er Gruppe und sysmetrisch auf der linken Seite die ander 6er Gruppe. Getrennt werden die beiden Gruppen durch einen kleinen Schlitz, welcher sich genau in der Mitte des Kühlers befindet und sich durch den gesamten Lamellenaufbau zieht. Die Enden der Heatepipes gucken aus der letzten Lamellenebene heraus. Die Kontaktfläche zur CPU ist auch in Silber gehalten und mit einer Schutzfolie versehen, um den Kühler vor Dreck und Ablagerungen zu schützen. Diese Schutzfolie ist vor der Montage des Kühler aber zu entfernen! Ich persönlich finde, dass der Thermalright Archon einen sehr stylischen Eindruck hinterlässt und sich in einem Computergehäuse sehen lassen kann. Nun aber genug erzählt, seht selbst.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ ​Um weitere Bilder des Thermalright Archon anzugucken, bitte einfach auf den "Show" Button klicken.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
​*Spezifikationen*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Um eine genau Einsicht in die Abmessungsskizze von Thermalright selbst zu erlangen, bitte auf den "Show" Button klicken​


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 
zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ ​*Montage - Intel Systeme*

Der Thermalright Archon bringt Sockelhalterungen für alle gängigen Intelsysteme mitsich und lässt sich so auf fast jeden System montieren. Damit die Monatge auch ohne Probleme klappt, möchte ich in meinem Review, eine Art Montageanleitung abgeben, womit die Montage zu einem Kinderspiel wird. Wer das ganze lieber visuell verarbeiten möcht, braucht nur einen Blick auf die nachfolgende Bildergalarie zu werfen. In meinem Beispiel werde ich den Archon auf einem Mainboard des 775ger Sockels verbauen.​





*1.* Backplatte hinten am Mainboard anlegen, sodass die 4 kleinen Schrauben durch die Sockelhalterungslöcher rutschen können (beim 775ger Sockel sind diese dabei nach Innen zu schieben). Hierbei nicht vergessen die 4 Gummi-Unterlegscheiben aufzulegen!​ 
*2. *Von der Voerdersiete die 4 größeren Schraubmuttern fest aufschrauben.​ 
*3.* Halterungsblech auf die Schraubmuttern aufsetzen und dieses wiederum mit den 4 kleineren Schraubmuttern befestigen​ 
*4.* Nun kann der Kühler auf die CPU aufgesetzt werden und mit dem Querverbinder festgezogen werden. Schon ist der Kühler montiert und kann verwendet werden.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 

​*Montage - AMD Systeme*
Auch für die AMD-Mainboards bringt der Archon Montagemöglichkeiten mit und ist somit auf den gängigen AMD Plattformen zu montieren. Auch hier möchte ich, genau wie beim Intel System, eine kleine Montageanleitung geben.


*1.* Backplatte hinten am Mainboard anlegen, sodass die 4 kleinen Pippusse durch die Sockelhalterungslöcher rutschen können. 

*2.* Den Kühler auf die CPU aufsetzen und die Befestigungseinheit, welche aussieht wie ein einklappbares X, durch den Kühler schieben.

*3.* Die Befestigungsschrauben durch die Löcher stecken und festschrauben. Schon ist der Kühler auch auf einem AMD System befestigt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
​*Kühlleistung*
Die Kühlleistung ist bei einem CPU-Kühler oder auch bei allen anderen Kühlern der Punkt an dem sich die Spreu vom Weizen trennt. Wie kann sich der Thermalright Archon in diesem Gebiet schlagen oder wird er vom Prozessor verheißt? Um dieser Frage auf den Grund zugehen werden ich den Kühler auf verschiedene Arten testen. Der Kühler muss sich einemal im Silent-Modus, also ohne montierten Lüfter beweisen. Danach wird er mit dem Standardlüfter betrieben und anschließend kommt noch ein weiterer 140mm Lüfter hinzu. Bei meinen Tests werde ich die CPU in 3 verschiedenen Teststufen betreiben um zu testen, ob der Kühler auch für overclocking geeignet ist. Die Stufen werden sich aus 3,2GHz, 3,5GHz und 3,8GHz zusammensetzten. Dabei wird das Programm Prime95 zum Einsatz kommen und die CPU 100% auslasten.
zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 

​*Kühlleistung - Testsystem*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ ​*Kühlleistung - Silent Modus*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






In diesem Test musste sich der Thermalright Archon, welcher ohne Lüfter verbaut wurde, einem hitzköpfigen AMD Prozessor stellen. Ich möchte hier am Anfang gleich anmerken, dass meine CPU etwas mehr Wärme erzeugt als der durchschnittliche X4 955BE, was aber nur eine gesteigerte Herrausforderung für den Kühler darstellt.
An den Ergebnissen kan man gut erkennen, das der Archon nur bedingt als passiv Kühler geeignet ist und bei höheren Taktraten von über 3,5GHz an seine Grenzen stößt. Wer seinen PC also flüsterleise betreiben möchte, aber trotzdem nicht auf overclocking verzichten möchte, solte sich eher in dem Bereich Wasserkühlung umschauen.​ 

zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
​*Kühlleistung - Standardlüfter*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





In der Kühlversion, in der der Kühler ausgeliefert wird, sieht das ganze schon bedeutend anders aus. Es kommt auch bei einer Übertaktung nichtmehr zu einem Abbruch, was positiv anzumerken ist. Der Lüfter wurde mithilfe der PWM-Control über das Mainboard gesteuert und wurde bei 1150RPM laufen gelassen. Dort ist die Lautstärkenentwicklung recht angenehm und der Durchsatz stimmt auch. Der Thermalright Archon zeigt in der Standardausführung mit einer Delta-Temperatur von 31°C, dass er ein gutes Kühlvermögen mitbringt und es mit Quadcores aufnehmen kann. Auch bietet er noch Reserven, welche Spielraum für Overclockingversuche lassen.​ 



zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
​*Kühlleistung - 2x 140mm Lüfter*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Mit zwei 140mm Lüfter kann der Archon seine Werte sogar noch ein wenig verbesser und legt mit 29°C einen sehr akzeptablen Wert hin. Die beiden 140mm Lüfter liefen bei 1150RPM und auch hier war der Geräuschpegel recht angenehm. Die Werte haben sich auch im Overclockingbereich noch etwas verbessern können und brauchen sich nicht zu verstecken. Der Archon bietet ein gutes Kühlpotenzial, was sich mit zwei montierten 140mm Lüftern am besten zeigt.​ 

zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
​*Vorher - Nachher*
Zu der Aktion test the best von Thermalright und PC-Cooling gehört auch ein Vorher-Nachher Vergleich dazu. Dabei tritt der Thermalright Archon im Direktvergleich gegen den derzeit montierten Kühler an. In meinem Fall hört der Gegner auf den Namen Ninja Mini und kommt aus dem Hause Scythe. Auch bei diesem Vergleichstest müssen sich die beiden Kühler einer 100% ausgelasteten CPU stellen und ihr Potenzial zeigen. Wie sich der Thermalright Archon im Direktvergleich schlägt, möchte ich nun einmal ausführen.

zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 

​*Vorher-Nachher - Testsystem*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
​*Vorher-Nachher - Direktvergleich*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
​*Vorher-Nachher - Auswertung*
Zu Beginn der Auswerung möchte ich anmerken, dass der Vergleich eher ein Kampf David gegen Goliath entspricht. Der Scythe Ninja Mini spielt in einer ganz ander Klasse als der Thermalright und hatte von Anfangan eher schlechte Karten. Nichts destso trotz hat er sich wacker geschlagen und kann dem Archon in Punkto Kompatibilität davonkühlen. Er ist ideal für kleine Cube-Gehäuse oder PCs mit wenig Höhenspielraum.
Der Thermalright dagegen hat keine Probleme den kleinen Intel DualCore kühl zuhalten und legt mit 22°C einen extrem guten Wert hin. Da das Einsatzgebiet des Archon aber eher bei den doch größerern CPUs liegt war das auch kein Wunder. Abschließend kann man sagen das der Thermalright Archon, wie die meisten sicher auch erwartet haben, den Direktvergleich gegen den Scythe Ninja Mini gewonnen hat.

zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 

​*Fazit*
Nachdem ich den Kühler nun auf Herz und Nieren geprüft habe kann man sagen, dass er eine wirklich gute Figur macht. Er bringt ein schönes, und wie ich finde, modernes Erscheinungsbild mitsich und kann in diesen Punkte überzeugen. Der Lieferumfang ist sehr großzügig und bringt eigentlich alles mit, was man für die Montage benötigt. Auch die Kühlleistung des Thermalright Archon kann überzeugen und macht den Kühler würdig zum "test the best" dazuzugehören. Ich finde es passend, dass es noch eine Art OC Variante mit 2 montoerten Lüfter auf dem Markt gibt, da er in dieser Grundausstattung schon sehr gute Overclockingeigenschaften aufweist. Ich denke, auch wenn er villeicht nicht das Non-Plus Ultra der Luftkühler ist, hat er sich den Gold-Star jedoch verdient.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 

​*Links*
Product | Thermalright Ultimate CPU Cooling Solutions! USA​ 






archon - Übersicht Angebote Onlineshop - pc-cooling.de​ 


zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Icke&Er (2. Januar 2011)

Thema geht online! - Viel Spaß

MFG


----------



## WallaceXIV (2. Januar 2011)

Sieht sehr gut aus! Haste fein gemacht!


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Januar 2011)

Sehr schöner Test.
Der Kühler ist zwar schick aber mitr einfach zu teuer. 
Schade!


----------



## Icke&Er (2. Januar 2011)

WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus! Haste fein gemacht!


 
Dank dir.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Test.
> Der Kühler ist zwar schick aber mitr einfach zu teuer.
> Schade!


 
Ja okay, der Preis ist nicht ohne aber vergleichbare Modelle von z.B. Noctua liegen im gleichem Preissegment.

MFG


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Januar 2011)

Mit welcher Note würdest du das Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis denn bewerten?


----------



## Icke&Er (2. Januar 2011)

Also wenn ich Noten geben würde (1-6), also wie in der Schule, dann 2 

MFG


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Januar 2011)

Super Testbericht 

Aber warum erzeugt dein 955 mehr Wärme als andere?
Liegt wohl eher am Mainboard nicht?


----------



## Khufu (2. Januar 2011)

Netter Test un geiler Kühler, da ich doch langsam etwas genervt von meinen alten Boxed Kühler bin wäre der da ein sehr ansprechender "Ersatz", was mich etwas stört sind die Lüfter, die würd ich wohl gegen andere austauschen^^


----------



## Dommerle (2. Januar 2011)

Gutes Review.
Schade, dass ich nicht auch einen testen durfte, hatte mich auch beworben...


----------



## elohim (2. Januar 2011)

schöner Test!!!



> auch wenn er villeicht nicht das Non-Plus Ultra der Luftkühler ist



laut einigen neuen Vergleichstest ist er sogar das Non Plus Ultra


----------



## PEG96 (2. Januar 2011)

sehr guter test, bin am nachdenken, ob der vll. meinen mugen2 ersetzt, wahrscheinlich net der mugen2 kühlt auch ausreichend. Der Archon dürfte doch ne gute alternative zum h70 sein


----------



## Icke&Er (2. Januar 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Aber warum erzeugt dein 955 mehr Wärme als andere?
> Liegt wohl eher am Mainboard nicht?


 
Mein X4 hat nich das "alte" C2 Stepping und CPU, welche meist sehr gute OC Eigenschaften besitzen heißen mehr als andere. Da meiner 6,25GHz @ 1,74V macht trifft das auch zu 



elohim schrieb:


> schöner Test!!!
> 
> laut einigen neuen Vergleichstest ist er sogar das Non Plus Ultra


 
Danke!

Habe auch gelesen, dass er wirklich oben mitspielt, aber da ich keine Vergleichtests anstellen kan habe ich es mal vorsichtig formuliert 



PEG96 schrieb:


> sehr guter test, bin am nachdenken, ob der vll. meinen mugen2 ersetzt, wahrscheinlich net der mugen2 kühlt auch ausreichend. Der Archon dürfte doch ne gute alternative zum h70 sein


 
Also wenn dein Mugen 2 ausreichend kühlt, lohnt der Wechsel nicht unbedingt. Der Vergleichstest mit einer H70 wäre interesant 

MFG


----------



## der-sack88 (3. Januar 2011)

Schöner Test. Aber musst du wirklich so viel Spannung anlegen? Mein 955BE macht die 3,8ghz mit 1,3625 Volt... oder hast du das nur gemacht um den Kühler bei hoher Wärmeabgabe zu testen?
Dann würde mich noch interessieren, ob die Kontaktfläche konkav ist. Das ist doch afaik bei den Kühlern von Thermalright immer so und bei AMDs eher von Nachteil.


----------



## Icke&Er (3. Januar 2011)

Also mein AMD geht untenherum nicht ganz sogut, aber ich habe die Voltzahl mit Absicht sogewählt. Ich habe eine Steigerung von 300MHz und 0,5V, damit eine gewissen Symetrie entsteht. Bevor jetzt kommt, dass deine CPU ja besser ist -> mach nach! 

PS: Der Kühler ist nicht 100% plan, aber das wird durch die WLP kompensiert!

MFG


----------



## der-sack88 (3. Januar 2011)

Mir egal ob meine CPU besser ist, ich bin zufrieden und das zählt. Bei mir läuft er eher mit Standarttakt und verringerter Spannung, die Leistung reicht aus.
Zum Kühlen hab ich außerdem nur nen Mugen, und mit dem wären über 6ghz wohl ungesund. Sonst würde ich das gerne mal probieren.
Zur Kontaktfläche: ich glaube dass ich dann doch lieber zu einem Kühler greife der ein plane Fläche hat. Im Zweifel sind mir die dann, trotz WLP, doch lieber. Da würde mich mal interessieren wie der Archon sich im direkten Vergleich zum Armageddon schlägt, die dürften ja die direkten Konkurrenten sein.


----------



## elohim (3. Januar 2011)

Einen komplett planen Boden haben Prolimatech Kühler ja auch nicht, und meiner Erfahrung nach ist es auch kein wirklicher Nachteil für AMD CPUs, ich habe gerade den Noctua D14 gegen den Silver Arrow auf einem 1090T getestet und die Ergebnisse fallen nicht groß anders aus als verschiedene Tests auf Intel CPUs...
hier ein Test mit Archon und Armageddon mit einem 140er Lüfter...
DeXgo - Thermalright Archon Luftkühlung-Testbericht (Seite 8)


----------



## Icke&Er (3. Januar 2011)

Wenn die "Wölbung" einen sehr stört kann man immernoch feines Schleifpapier nehmen und selber Hand anlegen. 

Link 

MFG


----------



## Braineater (4. Januar 2011)

Wieso hast du eigentlich ein Archon zum testen bekommen, der stand doch eigentlich garnicht zur auswahl 

schöner ausfühlicher Test


----------



## NCphalon (5. Januar 2011)

Hm du hast im Test geschrieben, dass der Kühler vollständig aus Aluminium besteht, eigentlich sollten Heatpipes und Groundplate aus vernickeltem Kupfer bestehen.


----------



## mishL (5. Januar 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Hm du hast im Test geschrieben, dass der Kühler vollständig aus Aluminium besteht, eigentlich sollten Heatpipes und Groundplate aus vernickeltem Kupfer bestehen.



Das ist er auch


----------



## Icke&Er (5. Januar 2011)

Braineater schrieb:


> Wieso hast du eigentlich ein Archon zum testen bekommen, der stand doch eigentlich garnicht zur auswahl
> 
> schöner ausfühlicher Test


 
Man hat mich gefragt, ob ich auch einen Archon testen würde und da ich da keine Einwende gesehen habe bin ich zu einem Archon gekommen


----------



## NCphalon (6. Januar 2011)

mishL schrieb:


> Das ist er auch



Ich mein ja nur, auf der Produktseite bei Thermalright steht nämlich bei Material "Kupfer/Aluminium".

Thermalright Archon CPU Kuehler - 2-Fan Bundle

Kleine Info: Nickel ist farblich leicht mit Alu zu verwechseln


----------



## Speedi (6. Januar 2011)

Hey, schöner Test!
Sehr übersichtlich und schön anzusehen! 

Habe allerdings einen Rechtschreibfehler gefunden^^ 



Spoiler



Am Anfang hast du *"exelent"* geschrieben, so ist es richtig: *"exzellent"*!



Gruß,
Speedi


----------



## Icke&Er (6. Januar 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Ich mein ja nur, auf der Produktseite bei Thermalright steht nämlich bei Material "Kupfer/Aluminium".
> 
> Thermalright Archon CPU Kuehler - 2-Fan Bundle
> 
> Kleine Info: Nickel ist farblich leicht mit Alu zu verwechseln


 
Hast Recht, da habe ich mich von der Farbe blenden lassen 
Werde ich morgen anpassen 

Danke



Speedi schrieb:


> Hey, schöner Test!
> Sehr übersichtlich und schön anzusehen!
> 
> Habe allerdings einen Rechtschreibfehler gefunden^^
> ...


 
Dank dir 

MFG


----------



## xmatzelchenx (8. Januar 2011)

halloo

Ich habe mir den Kühler zum neuen Mainboard gekauft..ich habe ihn ganz normal nach Anleitung montiert..doch was mir zum Schluss auffiel war das wenn der Kühler fertig montiert ist das man ihn dann noch etwas leicht bewegen kann, ich bin mir nicht sicher an was das liegt aber die Temps sind mit bfbc2 und 3,7 GHZ 1.2V im grünen Bereich so maximal 50° und im idle momentan so zwischen 30 und 37°..hatte heute auch mal einen Test gemacht mit Intel Burn und die Temps lagen maximal bei 58°..ich bin ganz ehrlich wenn das nicht normal sein sollte mit dem leichtem bewegen..dann habe ich jetzt gar keine Lust den Kühler wieder abzumontieren, ich möchte das system so lassen wie es ist..

lg


----------



## elohim (8. Januar 2011)

nee das ist normal, keine Angst, die Temps sind doch auch sehr gut.


----------



## xmatzelchenx (8. Januar 2011)

danke.

glg


----------

